# Missed it by THAT much!



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Sometimes.........


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey I never set a manhole lid. How are those sealed and held in place? Just held in by asphalt?


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Mortar mix and sometimes have to be sealed with water sealant.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Whenever I have set them, the supplier gives us mastic to seal the precast sections and then seal the frame to the top section. The weight of the sections smashes the mastic down. The steel lid frame is heavy, but not heavy enough to smash the mastic down. I like to have the operator press down with his bucket to really get a good seal. We set a bunch in factory loading docks and used fork trucks to mash them down. We didn't mortar the joints. The supplier said the mastic was all that was needed.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Prob just set it there and rolled the asphalt around it


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Easy fix. Just hire skinny guys.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

budders said:


> Easy fix. Just hire skinny guys.


or suck in your belly


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Hey I never set a manhole lid. How are those sealed and held in place? Just held in by asphalt?



ConSeal


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We always use pin anchors three or four along side of the edge nut and washers problem solved.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> or suck in your belly


I can only do so much of that.:whistling2:

David


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Here's one I looked at the other day. Talk about not liking at the plans! This is the inlet access on a septic tank.


----------

